# Still on V10 and LTE works fine



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Just an FYI - I much prefer (duh) V10 to the newer, buggier and UI compromised  V11 and yet happily the LTE modem seems to work just fine w/o the V11 upgrade Tesla tried to suggest I needed; to be fair, the warning said 'may' but I am really coming to believe they just wanted folks to upgrade to V11.

Just an FYI thread, if my car looses connectivity now that I probably jinxed myself, I'll report back here.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Interesting.

There really is a good technical reason why connections will fail for many LTE devices (not just Teslas). I wonder if AT&T slowed down the 3G turndown, or performed some other action to prevent having to upgrade all of those devices? Teslas are pretty easy to update, but I would imagine that this wouldn't be true for most non-phone devices.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

garsh said:


> There really is a good technical reason why connections will fail for many LTE devices (not just Teslas). I wonder if AT&T slowed down the 3G turndown, or performed some other action to prevent having to upgrade all of those devices? Teslas are pretty easy to update, but I would imagine that this wouldn't be true for most non-phone devices.


AT&T says 

*"3G Sunset Updates and Information*
As you may have heard by now, we're phasing out our 3G network by February 2022."

My understanding, limited as I've not really looked into it, is that 3G frequencies are being repurposed.

But what doesn't make sense is why any piece of recent tech (like the LTE modem in the car) wouldn't already have the ability to try connecting to more than 1 handshake on wake up? Why would the software have been written to just assume 3G only and forever and yet support LTE?

Maybe I'm giving someone too much credit.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Clearly I'm a little obsessed by this whole connectivity thing because I noticed something today that is actually new or I just never paid any attention to before

Note the 3 pics below, 1 is cell service indication outside the garage (out of wifi reach), the next is with a couple miles of home, at a higher elevation in town and the last is about 10-12 miles from home, next town over. AT&T left something running there *I guess* as it says 3G first time I ever noticed that.


----------

